# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  solo g.dead tunes

## ira

hey all you heads out there,
i've been playing around with some gd stuff for my solo sets.
casey jones- just for fun
cosmic charlie- really working well for solo mando due to the cadence of the song and the various bridges, as well as, the funky ramp up intro-loads of fun as a bluesy feeling number.
dark star- my friends thought i was nuts, but actually when played with a little umph- sounds great. just trying to work out the chords for the "you and i while we can" part, and a mix of pickin and chords for a solo (kinda like how sam bush does the mando jam in north country girl-notin terms of the music , but the chords and solo pickin intertwined).

anyone else doing some interesting dead tunes out there?
peace,
ira

----------


## luckylarue

I do "Brown-eyed Women", which lends itself well to an acoustic/bluegrassy style. I play it in dm/F which also sounds great on mando, imo. Garcia has definitely been a huge influence on my mando playing. Other GD tunes on mando?

----------


## John Flynn

I do a chord-over-melody version of Ripple, which I have a lot fun with.

----------


## Chris Cantergiani

Oh my gawd... "Darkstar" on a mandolin?!?! 
Ira, you are my hero. That is tooooooo cool!
Songs of the Grateful Dead seem a bit intimidating, because I've only been playing for a few years.
The tunes are in my head and heart (after years of 'training' at shows, tapes and CDs) but I don't know enough about music to play them. I noodle around with "Franklin's Tower" and "FOTD" (we sometimes throw a Blackberry Blossom in the middle). I'd love to do "Dire Wolf", "Eyes Of The World" "Terrapin" and "Cassidy", among others.
Luckylarue - I love the idea of "B.E. Women"! I also always love to read what your are into NOW at the end of your posts. I've contemplated doing the same at the end of some of my posts, but don't want to appear to be stealing your idea! We have similar tastes, and it's just fun to read. Can't resist on this one tonight so:
--------
Now Listening: Charlie Poole - You Ain't Talkin' To Me Disc 2
Now Playing: 1924 Gibson Snakehead blacktop
Now Reading: 1776
Now Watching: The Office

----------


## PCypert

Can anyone pull off Cryptical&gt;O1&gt;Cryptical on mandolin and send me the tabs :Smile:  ? Who was the guy on the boards that was picking the GD on Jerry's mandolin without knowing it was him? 

Paul

----------


## luckylarue

I once heard Chris Thile break into "China Cat Sunflower" inbetween songs during a Nickel Creek set at the Four Corners Folk Fest, maybe 4-5 yrs ago. I also took a workshop w/ Niles H. and we got on a GD kick and he was playing Jerry solos note for note. 
UndercoverBro - For what it's worth, I stole the signature idea from guitarjeremy/meskalito. I like to find out what other people are playing/practicing. Cheers.

----------


## ira

i currently do "i know you rider" "little red rooster (though mainly on harp), fotd, ripple, catfish john (jgb style), but usually do those with others, and really looking to expand a coupla tunes for my opening set at the open mic i host.wanted to pick kinda out of the ordinary dead tunes. so far the cosmic charlie is omin out best, and until the chorus- dark star is coming along, should be fascinating.

----------


## ira

oh btw- in solo have done once or twice but not standards live for me- franklins and cold rain and snow ( i do it really fast like on the first studio album)

----------


## Cetecea

I've been trying to get the guys to break into beat on down the line in the middle of FOTD. Personally I was working on Rueben and Cherise. Great tune!

----------


## mandocrucian

"Dire Wolf"
"Big Boss Man"
"Sugaree"
"The Deal"

last week had a student who wanted to work on some Dead stuff, so we took a look at "Wharf Rat", and I've continued to mess with that one.

NH

----------


## dan@kins

I love to play GD on mandolin.

GARCIA LIVES!

Does anyone know of any Grateful Dead for mandolin resources. I'm not that good at picking things up by ear and can develop songs if I have access to tab.

Mr Niles? A market for your fine work perhaps?

Thanks!
dan@kins

----------


## ira

sugaree must be beautiful. i am still trying to work on sweet sounding 'b' chords but one of the things still lacking and sugaree calls for that really sweet sound. need a good non-4 fingered but all 4 courses 'b' chord that is close to the nut, but haven't found one yet.

----------


## Tom C

I like playing Phils into to the Other One on mando  

I wish I knew how to play mando all those years I was into the dead. I always just listened, no idea of chords.

----------


## GnomeGrown

I just heard a show where Yonder did a "terrapin" tease........dissapointed it didn't go all the way, the intro was great....

I love playin Ripple, as cliche as it may be.......Birdsong is very nice too, and Uncle John's band is fun as well.......

I could probably just play Dead/Dead related tunes and be happy, in fact.....there is such a wealth of tremendous music.........

And I second that anyone who has any tabs kindly cough them up.....going by ear is rewarding, but I just NEED tp play DEAD more!

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Wake the Dead (my goofy Bay Area band that plays all-acoustic Celtic/Dead covers on mandolin, octave mandolin, fiddle, Irish pipes, Irish harp, percussion, acoustic bass, and guitar) has four or five hours of Dead material, including:

Friend of the Devil
The Wheel
China Cat Sunflower
Bertha
Sugaree
Bird Song
Black Muddy River
Touch of Grey
Row Jimmy
Scarlet Begonias
The Other One
Uncle John's Band
U.S. Blues
Liberty
Playing in the Band
Ripple
He's Gone
St. Stephen
Lady with a Fan
Mississippi Halfstep Uptown Toodaloo
Tennessee Jed
Stella Blue
Franklin's Tower
. . . and a bunch more I can't remember at the moment.

It's a lot of fun, and the songs tend to work well with traditional acoustic settings. Not surprising, really, given Jerry's deep background in stringband, bluegrass, and jugband music.

I've never been able to successfully transcribe the mando parts, partly because I'm pretty near illiterate with dots and lines and staff paper and partly because so much of what I play is improvised. Still, I'd say playing Dead material is pretty darn natural on the mandolin. 

BTW, Wake the Dead is playing this Saturday at the big (and completely free) "Hardly, Strictly Bluegrass Festival" in Golden Gate Park in San Francisco. We're kicking off the show on the "Star Stage" at 11:15 AM. Loads of great mandolin players all weekend, too.

Hardly, Strictly Bluegrass Festival Schedule

Wake the Dead website

----------


## ira

hey paul,
still need to get you guys out to the east coast. tons of venues for you, and i'll help create a street team with you to help with advance.

anyway, www.rukind.com has most dead/jgb/weir bands/oaitw, etc... songs with lyrics and chords. chords aren't always right, but in the vicinity. easy enough to pick out most of the baselines, and jams.

peace,
ira
ps- anyone have an answer to my 'b' chord cry for help (see above)

----------


## luckylarue

Ira, what about a B double-stop chord? Second fret - A string, fourth fret - D string.

----------


## Tennessee Jed

I love to play Dead tunes - FOTD, Ripple, Brown Eyed Women, Sugaree, Wharf Rat, Loser, Casey Jones, Dire Wolf, Bertha (my favorite), Box of Rain, Black Muddy River, 
Peggy-O, Brokedown Palace, Cumberland Blues,Mississippi Half Step,Ramble on Rose, Alabama Getaway, He's Gone, Mexicali Blues,To Lay Me Down, and of course Tennessee Jed, plus a dozen or so songs that the Dead played but were covers.

----------


## PCypert

I want some Stella Blue tabs. Something nice and delicate.
Paul

----------


## kvk

> sugaree must be beautiful. i am still trying to work on sweet sounding 'b' chords but one of the things still lacking and sugaree calls for that really sweet sound. need a good non-4 fingered but all 4 courses 'b' chord that is close to the nut, but haven't found one yet.


Hey Ira, I just take the 3-finger C chop and move it down a fret-- 4-1-2-x  It works nice. I supposed you could bar the E course and do 4-1-2-2 if you needed four strings. Ya ain't gonna get an open string out of B-D#-F#. 

-Ken

----------


## ira

thanks ken, i'll give it a shot- still waiting to see you at casey's (oct. 14th is the next open mic).

haven't tried it, and would want a guitarist so i could tremolo and crosspick non-stop for the beauty factor, but i bet "to lay me down" was built for mando

----------


## kvk

The wife and I will be taking our 4yo to DisneyWorld that week. Right now I'm lucky to get to a BG jam once a month but I'll try to make and come listen some night.

A real nice run off that B form is--

  B    C#m   D    E

Two beats each, just run the three finger chop up the neck two frets at a time and drop the index finger one fret on just the C#. When you get it down, add the lyrics "oh, the dreadful wind and rain", mighty purdy :Smile:  

Happy New Year,

Ken

----------


## seththedude

I used to play with a group that did a Blackberry Blossom/FOTD medley sandwich thing. Those two go really good together. Jack Straw, Scarlet/Fire are fun as well.

----------


## ira

dark star is really coming along. what a blast!

----------


## PCypert

Can you guys get some tabs for those of us who are lazy and have bad ears .
Paul

----------


## PCypert

Also,
On a side rant. Anyone getting the dead podcast? Pretty nice recordings and nice and simple download everyweek. Wish they'd do mandoscapes.
Paul

----------


## dan@kins

Hey PC Expert, how do those podcasts work?

Do you pay for them? Do they expire after so long?

Thanks.

----------


## PCypert

They're free and as of right now do not expire. I think Dead ones will always be availble for free since you can't charge for a live show. Unless GDead vault starts doing one. Which I could see them doing now. You go to the Itunes store through your iTunes player. Go to podcasts under categories. Search for gdead and there are a few. Subrscribe and it automatically updates when there's new ones. Easy as anything.
Paul

----------


## kvk

> ... "Franklin's Tower" ...


There really is something to be said for two-chord sonds. I fired up BandInABox last night, set the chorus to two measures long, put A in the first measure, D in the second, set repeat to 40 times, pick a style (BigPink Unplugged which is actually based on The Band), and hit Play. Jammed along for about 10 minutes. It's so easy to find nice soundings notes on something that simple. Wife walks by and said "you finally learned a new song. I like it".

----------


## ira

i actually like to throw a little 'g' chord in between the a and the d chords for a little jump when playing franklins- fun tune!

----------


## berkeleymando

Ira, thanks for starting this thread, just noticed it. I play lots of GD tunes on the mandolin. Favorites include Scarlet &gt; Fire, Missisippi 1/2 step, Jackaroe, Sugaree, et al. The mandolin alongside a guitarist excels on many GD tunes.

----------


## kvk

> i actually like to throw a little 'g' chord in between the a and the d chords for a little jump when playing franklins- fun tune!


yep, it's in there.

----------


## ira

anyone doing morning dew (i know-it wasn't written by the gd but it is a dead song to me). simple, yet powerful tune, allowing for alternation b/w soft and sweet, hard and strong... cross picking, strumming and powerchords. really considering adding this to the solo repertoire. just need to figure out how to alternate b/w the "riff"/baseline and the chords.

----------


## GnomeGrown

If Wake of The Dead EVER makes it over to the eastern US, I know a perfect venue and Festival......Seriously.

----------


## ira

does anyone have the tab for the "dark star riff"???- tried a bunch of ways, and doesn't seem to work. i'm pretty close to figuring out the "chorus" chords. (playing dark star in 'a')

also, the little progression of chords before the jam in morning dew (playing in 'd')???

thanks,
ira

----------


## PCypert

Yeah...can we please get some tabs...those of us without ears need some help....maybe I could figure some simple parts out but it's easier when other people do the work for me  ...some songs I love I can never get. Other One is so simple but I can't get that darn little riff to save my life...oh well

Paul

----------


## kvk

http://users.rcn.com/kvk/bb/FT100.MID

Alright, here's a freebie fer all us deadheads, a .MID to jam along with, &#124; A A A G &#124; D D D D &#124; forty times over in BIAB style DEADJAM1 "Slow psychedelic Rock" which is pretty much the Franklin's Tower rhythm.

Just about any computer ought to play a .MID in any of a number of programs. Also, a progrem like tabedit tfview should let you adjust the tempo (and see the score). 

What's kinda wierd though is when I play it in BIAB, the instruments sound way way different than when I play the .MID in tabedit. Theoretically they should sound the same (but maybe a messed with some midi setting somewheres and forgot about it.

Have Fun. 

Peace,

Ken

----------


## ira

good stuff ken!

hey folks, i've been trying to get the "DARK STAR RIFF" at the beginning and before the "back into" verse of the song. though i'm getting the idea cause i can hear it, i keep playing it in the wrong key (i think) and its not working.
can someone help me with this short bit of tab for mando.
i am playing the tune in "A" (just a and g for the most part-based on the rukind.com chords).

thanks i really want to play this one just me, mando and my voice this coming friday as my opener (too self-indulgent???- oh well!)
peace,
ira

----------


## berkeleymando

great MIDI file, thanks for that one Ken.

Ira, I recall the key in the (standard notation) sheet music as being D. Unfortunately I don't have those GD books in front of me.

BTW, the Garcia memorial concert here in Berkeley was really fun.

----------


## ira

yeah, don't have any books, just going with the rukind.com which is in 'a' and actually sounds pretty good. can't seem to figure out that "dark star riff"

glad the show was fun, who played???

----------


## Cetecea

Ira-
Isn't the riff the same for bass? If I remember correctly Phil and Jerry double that line at the beginning.

G--------7---------7--------------------------------------------
D-9-8-9----9-8-9------5-7-5-7-5--------5---5-7-----------------
A---------------------------------7-5-7---7---------------------
E----------------------------------------------------------------



I'm at work and can't check the tab out but this is listed as the bass part. Let me know if it helps! Now I'm going to have to figure this out when I get home!

----------


## berkeleymando

> glad the show was fun, who played???


A Benefit for the Rex Foundation Presented by the Jerry Garcia Estate

Comes A Time ~ A Celebration 
of the Music & Spirit of Jerry Garcia

 Saturday, September 24th, 2005
at the Greek Theater in Berkeley, California

 Featuring (in alphabetical order)

Trey Anastasio
Hamza el Din
Mickey Hart
Warren Haynes
Jimmy Herring
Bruce Hornsby
Gloria Jones
Bill Kreutzmann
Jackie LaBranch
Donna Jean
David Nelson
Sandy Rothman
Melvin Seals

String Cheese Incident Members:
Jason Hann, Michael Kang, Keith Moseley, and Bill Nershi

Bob Weir and Ratdog Members:
Kenny Brooks, Jeff Chimenti, Mark Karan, Jay Lane and Robin Sylvester

----------


## ira

thanks cetecea, i'll have to give it a try.
hey berkley, looks great- not too dissimilar from the gotv last summer. bob was amazing then, hope he was for you too!

----------


## Trip

If anyone wants to listen to that Greek Theater show its streaming on www.nugs.net.............very nice


we do quite a few dead related tunes including the Dylan penned stuffand the traditional that Jerry played, sometimes if the crowds right thats all we do
heres a list of what I can remember:

Cassidy
PeggyO
Gommorah
Brown Eyed women
Rider
FOTD
Jackaroe
Two Sisters/Wind and Rain
Franks Tower
Morning Dew
Ripple
Bertha
Mr. Charlie
Miss. Halfstep
Sugaree
Me And My Uncle 
Jackstraw
Goodlovin
Althea
Deal
NotFade Away
Aiko/Women are Smarter
Lazy River Road
Knocking OHD
And Im just starting on WestLA Fadeaway, and Loose Lucy

----------


## ira

hey trip,
love the mp3s on your site. wish you guys lived closer and played around these parts. i didn't play well as a whole this past friday, but one of the few songs that went really well was morning dew! just beautiful if i say so myself. 

that is a pretty big group of gd tunes that you do. i bet mr. charlie comes out nice- not many folks cover it, and as far as i remember, a song written by pigpen.

----------


## fangsdaddy

i do trad tunes the dead covered. like rider. GDTRFB. dew. minglewood. big elm. 
my rock band did a 5 song dead set earlier this year. in pgh on may 5th, there's this "nite of fives" gig & tradition where five piece bands get up & do five songs by another five piece bands. we were supposed to be pere ubu (a great cleveland art punk band that still exists-we were going to do material from their landmark 1979 lp, the modern dance) but surprised the room by being the 4/71 dead instead. you shoulda seen a bunch of indie rockers mouths drop when we started playing & they realized what was up.
i'm hoping to see phil in november. he's carrying on the legacy better than bobby in my opinion.

----------


## berkeleymando

> i'm hoping to see phil in november. he's carrying on the legacy better than bobby in my opinion.


I have to agree. The couple of Phil & Friends shows I went to this year (SF Civic in February and the Warfield in may) were some of the best (and longest) concerts I have seen. Long live Phil.

----------


## fangsdaddy

yeah, phil gets into that musical space that dead used to get into for 20 minutes during the second set right before drums&gt;space and stays there for 2 1/2 hours.

----------


## jefflester

Today marks the 31st anniversary of probably my favorite piece of Dead music. The 2nd set of 10/18/74, leading out of Phil'n'Ned into Dark Star into Morning Dew. First heard it at a taping party in fall of 1982 and it's been my favorite tape ever since.

----------


## ira

hey fellow mandodeadheads,
just got my phil tix for the agannis in boston (should be great- i've only seen bu hockey games there, but it is tiny!), and working on row jimmy for solo play. also, psyched- a bass player is coming to the open mic i host this week. he played a few tunes at a jam with myself and a guitar buddy, and the morning dew was sweeeeeeeeeeeet! hope he shows.:blues:

----------


## berkeleymando

> hey fellow mandodeadheads,
> just got my phil tix for the agannis in boston (should be great- i've only seen bu hockey games there, but it is tiny!), and working on row jimmy for solo play. also, psyched- a bass player is coming to the open mic i host this week. he played a few tunes at a jam with myself and a guitar buddy, and the morning dew was sweeeeeeeeeeeet! hope he shows.:blues:


Well, I bought a ticket for the Phil Lesh & Friends show that will take place in the Bill Graham Civic Auditorium on New Years Eve. I was shocked at how ONE ticket came to almost $70 with fees, etc. This is a lot of cash for my thin budget.

The co-performers, the John Mayer Trio, (in their set) will allegedly perform a song-for-song tribute to Hendrix' famous 'Band of Gypsies' 1969-70 new year's show at the Filmore East. I am not a big fan of John Mayer but I know he is a talented guitarist. Anybody know anything about the other members of this trio?

I guess the final set with all the artists on stage may be interesting.

Although the announcement was for a 'new years celebration that would make Bill Graham proud' I'm not sure what to make of this one. Regardless, for me it will be the place to be on New Year's eve. I am thankful it is not at the oakland Coliseum since the Civic Auditorium in SF is smaller and sounds much better.

----------


## jefflester

> The co-performers, the John Mayer Trio, (in their set) will allegedly perform a song-for-song tribute to Hendrix' famous 'Band of Gypsies' 1969-70 new year's show at the Filmore East. I am not a big fan of John Mayer but I know he is a talented guitarist. Anybody know anything about the other members of this trio?


http://www.johnmayertrio.com/
Pino Palladino and Steve Jordan

I recorded the PBS Soundstage performance this past summer, but still have yet to watch it. I've never heard his pop stuff, but my understanding is that he's pretty much abandoned that to bring the blues to the masses.

----------


## dan@kins

I'm not a big John Mayer fan either, but I attribute that to the way he was marketed.

I don't buy into the teenaged girl heart-throb stuff. . . .

However. . .

He is not to be over looked as a serious blues guitarist. No kidding. . .he's got the goods.

----------


## ira

been practicing a funked up-just me and my mando version of mr. charlie for this coming friday's set at my open mic. putting the mando through a phlange- really cool sound!
psssssssyyyyyyyyyyyycccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhheeee  eeeeedddddd!

----------


## Cetecea

Someone plllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssss  eeeeeeeeeeee take a video of this!

----------


## berkeleymando

> been practicing a funked up-just me and my mando version of mr. charlie for this coming friday's set at my open mic. putting the mando through a phlange- really cool sound!
> psssssssyyyyyyyyyyyycccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhheeee  eeeeedddddd!


I think that's a great tune, it is one of my Pigpen favorites.

----------


## ira

juba...juba!!!!!!

----------


## wsm

I have been working on Candyman. #Doing a bunch of long slow slides capturing all the cool tones between point A and B. #

I am also working on Jackaroo. #I am doing it in the original 'Dead' key of Am rather than Em as done by Garcia and Grisman on Shady Grove.

Anyone else doing Jackaroo, if so, what key do you prefer?

----------


## berkeleymando

Candyman is a great one, as is Jackaroe ... the latter one is a great short story too.

One that no one has mentioned that I like a lot is Sugaree.

I recently got one of the Garcia song books and re-discovered Irving Berlin's "Russian Lullabye" which is very very suited to the mandolin.

----------


## wsm

> One that no one has mentioned that I like a lot is Sugaree.


Sugaree is next on my Mando list. I have been playing it on guitar for over 25 years. It really helps to know these songs forward and backwards as compared to my futile attempts to play bluegrass.

----------


## ira

mr. charlie came out great. did a little 2 finger slide thing to the a7 and played with the rythm line a bit. vocals came out just right. i was really happy with it!

----------


## Cetecea

Ira,
I was going to come down for that this past Friday... The 10 inches of snow kind of put that plan to rest... maybe next month!

Louis

----------


## ira

come on down my friend. where do you live? anyway, 2nd friday of every month at casey's in holliston ma. would love to see some mandocafefolk down there!

----------


## Cetecea

Ira-
I'm up north of Concord, NH but it's only about an hour and a half to get there... I guess the 13th is the next one. I'll try to make it! 

Louis

----------


## wsm

Very little mando content other than Jerry at one time played a bunch of shows and recorded with David Grisman.

Here is a shot of the owner of Tiger from the New York Times(Jim Irsay, NFL Colts Owner) .



Also pictured is George Harrison's SG used on Revolver.

----------


## TeleMark

This got a lot of flack/traffic on a Phish forum I frequent. Many were offended that some "rich guy" had Jerry's axe (amongst others, obviously). I look at it this way... The guy is obviously a fan, and has the smarts/business sense to do it, so why not? I think Tiger has been loaned to the Rock `n Roll Hall of Fame for a while. Seems cool to me.

Side note: Live music fans owe it to themselves to check out the recently released Phish NYE 1995 set. Gol DURN it's ripping. Last pre-order I did was for the Dead's "Truckin' up to Buffalo" 7/4/89 (my first Dead show ever) but I had to get this one. Working out mando parts to Phish songs should keep me off the streets for several years.

----------


## ira

i;'m with you telemark. if he could afford it and is willing to let folks check it out periodically . why not? remember though it was jerry's main guitar for a while, it wasn't his only over the years. if i could afford it, i'd prob. buy it myself!

----------


## kvk

You know what I saw on a web site just the morning, Tiny Tim's uke from 1970 for sale for $2500. If I had my pick, there's was an axe that Jer played back in the early seventies, kinda a coral color, real slinky shape, kinda strat-ish.

----------


## wsm

> If I had my pick, there's was an axe that Jer played back in the early seventies, kinda a coral color, real slinky shape, kinda strat-ish.


Sounds like the Travis Bean · TB 1000 Artist model.

----------


## kvk

Nope, wasn't the whitish TB. 

Twas this one-- 

http://www.dozin.com/jers/guitars/wolf/wolf.htm
Jer's first custom Irwin circa '73.


Cool site--

http://dozin.com/jers/guitar/history.htm

----------


## Dano Reible

You are all too cool. Since I have only been at this for a couple months I could not imagine being able to play GD but woul d love to be able to put any son together with some kind of quality to play at the local jam night between band sets.

I am in awwwhhh  with what you guys seam to come up with....

----------


## wsm

Here is a pretty good site for some GD tab and a little bit of insight to Jerry's style.

http://www.geocities.com/darksaw/

With a little bit of work you can transpose some of the guitar parts to mando.

There are a couple really good yahoo discussion groups on the Dead. 

This one is primarily about equipment/gear the Dead used.

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/GearHeads/

and this one covers playing techniques, musical arrangements and finding like minded musicians.

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/gratefuljams/

As with all yahoo groups, you will need to sign up for a free yahoo account (e-mail address) and formally join the group. 

Due to a bunch of spambots hitting yahoo groups, new members have to be approved by the moderators. It usually takes a day or two for the moderator to approve memberships.

----------


## Tim Saxton

I have just worked out FOTD, Easy Wind, Loser, GDTRFB, and I Know You Rider.


If I could go back in time there are so many shows that I wished I could have been at!!! You know the ones where you thought "aww.... I'll just catch the next one" and then the next one never came.

Oh to turn back time.

----------


## wsm

> I have just worked out FOTD, Easy Wind, Loser, GDTRFB, and I Know You Rider.


I play the FOTD intro using a split string technique. #I do the G major walkdown on the G string starting at the 12th fret. #I only play the walkdown part on 1 of the two G strings, leaving the other G to play as a drone. #I also use the bottom D string as a drone. #The other D string gets muted as my fingers are just a little to wide.

<span style='font-family:Courier'>E-----------------------------------------------------------
E-----------------------------------------------------------
A-----------------------------------------------------------
A-----------------------------------------------------------
D--------0-------------0--------------0------------0--------
D-----------------------------------------------------------
G---^12---12--------11---11--------9----9--------7----7-----
G------0--------------0-------------0-------------0---------

E----------------------------------------------------------
E----------------------------------------------------------
A----------------------------------------------------------
A----------------------------------------------------------
D--------0------------0--------------0-------------------
D----------------------------------------------------------
G-----5----5--------4----4--------2----2-------------------
G------0-------------0-------------0--------0---------------</span>

I play the standard first position G major scale during the versus.

I am trying to work up new variations to add a little more color to this pattern, it gets too predictable after awhile.

----------


## mandocrucian

I tend to avoid _"inside splits"_ if I can. For example, on the G, F# and E, I would opt for the _"outside split"_ on the D-strings. 

<span style='font-family:courier'>E=================================  ==
A===================================
D--5--4--2--0--0--0--0--0-----------
D--0--0--0--0--x--x--x--0-----------
G==0==0==0=-0--5--4--2--0-----------
 # ## # # #G:0--0--0--0--0-----------</span>

Fingering, I would walk it down with the index (1) finger on both the D and G strings. Which is the easiest way. 

However if you wanted to work on your string-splitting precision, you could #finger it 3 2 1 0, 3 2 1 0, playing the split with a different finger each time. 

Niles H

----------


## eastcarterman

anyone know the main riff for birdsong? in mando terms

----------


## wsm

> anyone know the main riff for birdsong? in mando terms


Look here...

----------


## kvk

The songs for Jer's first album "Garcia" was published a while back, paperback, brown cover. I think it's OP now.

You might look at--
http://www.amazon.com/gp....=glance

Looks like a lot of good Jer tunes and tunes he covered also.

----------


## jefflester

> The songs for Jer's first album "Garcia" was published a while back, paperback, brown cover. I think it's OP now.
> 
> You might look at--
> http://www.amazon.com/gp....=glance
> 
> Looks like a lot of good Jer tunes and tunes he covered also.


I just happened to see that book on Monday at the local Guitar Center (I was just killing time :-). I thought it looked pretty good. Just 2-3 pages per song, and lots and lots of songs.

----------


## berkeleymando

That book is very good and helped me learn "Russian Lullabye" ... by Irving Berlin but re-interpreted by garcia.

----------


## ira

aaaaaaah garcia's russian lullaby- saw it at my first jerry show at the calderone theater in long island!-love it!

----------


## mandolinmatt

anyone have music fro loser or brown eyed women?

----------


## jefflester

> anyone have music fro loser or brown eyed women?


http://www.rukind.org/ has chords and lyrics for pretty much all Dead tunes and some tabbed guiter parts. Converting to mando is an excerise left to the reader.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Minglewood Blues is great on mando.

I also like doing _Friend of the Devil_ and _I Know You Rider_ (which the Bluegrass Fakebook attributes to the Seldom Scene, even though Wiki claims differently).  And even though "technically" a New Riders of the Purple Sage song, _Glendale Train_ is also great for the mando.

BTW, I heard DGQ on the GD Channel tonight playing _Darkstar_.  Simply incredible!

----------


## djidaho

I just heard a version of "Brown Eyed Girl" today on XM satellite radio done by Emory Joseph on his new "fennario:Songs of Garcia/Hunter" CD.
I wasn't familiar with Emory and his work but was blown away with the Mandolin comping on this track.
Got home and on the computer & discovered that GRISMAN was the player.

Has anyone heard this whole CD?

dj

----------

